# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  HP Pavilion dv6-1328TX: "hàng khủng" cho giải trí cao cấp

## chuvanduyhn91

*hp pavilion dv6-1318tx: "hàng khủng" cho giải trí cao cấp*

*nếu bạn là một nhân viên thiết kế, làm các công việc liên quan tới đồ họa, hoặc giản dị hơn là thích xem phim hd, những chiếc máy tính màn hình lớn 16 inch luôn ẩn chứa lời mời chào hấp dẫn.* 


​
hp pavilion dv6-1318tx với khả năng đồ họa cao​



*phong cách dv-series* 

giống như tất cả các dòng máy dv-series, bề ngoài hp pavilion dv6-1318tx nổi bật với hoa văn espresso quí phái. lớp vỏ sơn bóng, hoạ tiết imprint chìm tinh tế và cách phối hai tông màu đen - bạc mang đến một vẻ đẹp trẻ trung, năng động cho hp pavilion dv6-1318tx. phía bên ngoài, đèn báo hp nằm khiêm nhường ở góc dưới để nhường không gian rộng lớn cho bọt cafe espresso thỏa sức bay bổng. nằm ở rìa trước máy là 3 đèn báo nguồn, ổ cứng và ổ quang giúp người dùng dễ quan sát hoạt động của dv6. với kích thước 16 inch và cân nặng xấp xỉ 3kg, hp pavilion dv6-1318tx khó tránh khỏi hình dáng nặng nề, nhất là với người tiêu dùng đã quen với các mẫu máy dưới 14 inch hay netbook nhỏ gọn. tuy nhiên, cách phối màu bạc cho "khung xương" giữa hp pavilion dv6-1318tx tạo cảm giác thanh thoát và nhẹ nhàng hơn cho máy. cũng phải nói thêm rằng, hàng ngày "vác" một chiếc máy 3kg đi từ nơi này tới nơi khác cũng không dễ chịu cho lắm, trừ phi đó là yêu cầu cho công việc của bạn. 

*bàn phím và touchpad* 

*[replacer_img]*​
touchpad rộng rãi​



hp pavilion dv6-1318tx có không gian đủ rộng để sử dụng bàn phím dạng full-size. dĩ nhiên, một số nút bấm như 4 phím điều hướng, khu bấm số sẽ bị thu nhỏ đi nhằm đảm bảo diện tích vừa vặn với kích cỡ 16 inch của màn hình. so với các máy khác thuộc dv-series, các phím bấm của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx không tạo được cảm giác mềm mại và êm ái bằng. phím bấm có phần cứng và kém nảy hơn cộng với chất nhựa sần làm mất đi vẻ đẹp sang trọng vốn có của dòng dv-series. phía trên bàn phím là nút nguồn và phím cảm ứng điều chỉnh âm lượng, wireless. touchpad của máy cũng được nới rộng hơn theo tỉ lệ 16:9. touchpad được bố trí lệch sang trái cho phù hợp với vị trí của các phím ký tự soạn thảo. vẫn là nước sơn sáng bạc và 2 phím bấm chuột mềm mại, touchpad của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng. 

*màn hình và loa* 

*[replacer_img]*​
dàn âm thanh altec lansing srs premium sound​



không lẽ gì một chiếc máy tính phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí lại có một màn hình tồi. do đó, bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm với chất lượng hiển thị của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx. với kích thước 16 inch, hp pavilion dv6-1318tx tỏ ra cực kỳ hữu dụng với những người làm việc thiên về thiết kế hay đồ họa. màn hình của máy có tỉ lệ chuẩn là 1366x768 pixel hỗ trợ hd - một yếu tố hấp dẫn các bạn trẻ có sở thích xem phim chất lượng cao. thêm vào đó, màn hình dạng led của dv6-1318tx giúp tiết kiệm điện năng và chống chói lóa ở nhiều điều kiện ánh sáng khác nhau. nằm ngay ngắn dưới màn hình 16 inch của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx là dàn loa altec lansing srs premium sound mạnh mẽ. hỗ trợ nó là card âm thanh 3d sound blaster pro giúp tạo không gian âm nhạc chân thực và sống động. khi thử nghiệm trong nhà, hp pavilion dv6-1318tx cho âm thanh khá to, rõ và sinh động. 

*sức mạnh vận hành* 

*[replacer_img]*​
hp dv6-1318tx có card đồ họa rời ati mobility radeon hd 4650​



phải nói rằng khó có thể phàn nàn gì về cấu hình của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx. máy sử dụng vi xử lý intel core 2 duo p8700 tốc độ 2.53ghz 1066 mhz. hp pavilion dv6-1318tx được cài đặt mặc định bộ nhớ ddr2 4gb, có thể nâng cấp tối đa lên gấp đôi là 8gb. ổ cứng 500 gb cho phép bạn lưu trữ khá thoải mái các file hình ảnh, âm thanh, video vốn chiếm nhiều dung lượng. những thông số trên đảm bảo hp pavilion dv6-1318tx có thể vận hành trơn tru với phần lớn các phần mềm có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay. đặc biệt, điểm nổi bật của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx nằm ở khả năng xử lý hình ảnh nhờ card đồ họa ati mobility radeon hd 4650. với bộ nhớ lên tới 1gb, hd 4650 xử lý hình ảnh nhanh và đẹp, đủ sức "tải" yêu cầu cao của các phần mềm đồ họa hay các game 3d phức tạp. máy cũng được cài đặt sẵn phần mềm ati catalyst giúp quản lý card đồ họa một cách hiệu quả và tiện dụng. 

*tính năng đa dạng* 

*[replacer_img]*​
máy sử dụng windows 7 home premium​



sử dụng windows 7 home premium cho hp pavilion dv6-1318tx là một sự lựa chọn hợp lý của hp. với tính năng đa dạng và giao diện đẹp, windows 7 là một sự bổ sung hợp lý cho cấu hình mạnh mẽ của hp pavilion dv6-1318tx. bạn cũng không cần phải lo lắng nhiều về khả năng tương thích giữa windows 7 với các phần mềm đồ họa vì qua quá trình sử dụng chúng tôi nhận thấy hệ điều hành mới của microsoft hỗ trợ khá tốt các ứng dụng vốn dành cho vista. bên cạnh đó, hp cũng bổ sung thêm một số phần mềm "cây nhà lá vườn" cho hp pavilion dv6-1318tx như hp total care assistance, hp wireless assistant, hp advisor, hp mediasmart...giúp bạn dễ dàng quản lý tài nguyên của máy. các phần mềm hướng dẫn sử dụng máy được thiết kế khá công phu và đẹp mắt, tạo cảm giác thân thiện với người sử dụng. 

*kết nối đa chiều* 

*[replacer_img]*​
dv6-1318tx sở hữu đầy đủ các kết nối thông dụng cho máy tính​



hp pavilion dv6-1318tx sở hữu khá đầy đủ các kết nối cho máy tính hiện nay, từ kết nối không dây như wi-fi, bluetooth tới ethernet, khe mở rộng, cổng mini usb khe đọc thẻ 5-in -1 cổng hdmi, vga...dv6-1318tx có 4 cổng usb chia đều sang 2 rìa máy (trong đó có 1 cổng esata combo). bên cạnh giắc microphone, hp pavilion dv6-1318tx có cổng headphone đôi chuẩn 3,5mm hỗ trợ nghe nhạc stereo. phía trên màn hình, hp pavilion dv6-1318tx có webcam tích hợp microphone hỗ trợ liên lạc qua mạng. như các dòng máy hp gần đây, hp pavilion dv6-1318tx sử dụng ổ quang dvd-rw hỗ trợ công nghệ lightscribe cho phép in lên mặt đĩa. máy sử dụng pin chuẩn li-ion 6 cell.




*ưu điểm:*
cấu hình mạnh, màn hình đẹphỗ trợ đồ họa tốt*hạn chế:*
hơi nặng, xấp xỉ 3kg*thông số kỹ thuật:*

_vi xử lý:_ intel core 2 duo p8700 2.53 ghz
_bộ nhớ:_ ddr2 4gb
_ổ cứng:_ 500 gb
_card đồ họa:_ ati mobility radeon hd 4650, 1 gb
_màn hình:_ 16.0" diagonal high definition hp led brightview infinity display 1366x768 pixel
_ổ quang_ dvd rw lightscribe
_kết nối:_ 4 usb/esata, hdmi, mini usb, vga, lan, webcam, mic, khe đọc thẻ, wi-fi, bluetooth
_loa_: altec lansing srs premium sound
_nặng:_ 2,94 kg
_hệ điều hành:_ windows 7 home premium
(bài viết được thực hiện với sự cộng tác của tạp chí điện tử tiêu dùng)

*thông tin sản phẩm quý khách vui lòng liên hệ* 
*phòng trưng bày và bán sản phẩm hp* 
*69 cách mạng tháng 8, q.1, tp.hcm*

*website hàng đầu về sản phẩm hp:* *www.hpshowroom.com.vn*

----------

